# Tecumseh H50 Ignition Coil Testing



## ariens10m4 (Jan 4, 2016)

Hello,

I am looking for specs and technique to test the internally mounted ignition coil on my H50. I have seen in the manuals to use a tester, but no guidance on where or what that would be. Can the coil be tested with a V-O-M? Is there some simple troubleshooting technique that would determine if it is functional or not? Can a bad condenser null the output of the coil? Thanks.

Dave


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Do you have an inline spark tester? 
If not I suggest getting one, they are an invaluable tool especially if you have older equipment , you can test if you are getting weak spark to rule out whats wrong with your ignition system. I believe you can test the Ohms of the coil but i do not know the specs for that coil.
Are you getting any spark at all? Most times its the condensers or key's that go bad in them.
Parts are still available for these and its still a fast moving part I keep here instock.


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I agree in the spark tester though - make life easy.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

:welcome: to the forum Dave


Tec engine service manual: http://www.asos1.com/tecumseh4hp/Tecumseh.pdf


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: ariens10m4.If this is the original engine on your snow blower, I would guess the points are dirty and need a cleaning. The gap is supposed to be .020 inches. Rarely will these old coils go bad. A bad condenser usually shows up as burning or pitting of the points themselves so my guess is still the points. Using a piece of printer paper or such, dampen it with brake cleaner or denatured alcohol and let the points close on the paper and pull it out a few times. Let us know what happens.


----------



## ariens10m4 (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the replies and suggestions. My in-line spark tester was my finger and luckily, there was no spark! On a hunch, I had picked up the points and condenser, to change out. I then improvised an adapter for mounting my dial indicator to set the timing. It was a battle, but I finally got it timed right at .080 BTC. I installed the new plug and spun the flywheel by hand and I got the prettiest blue spark that you could hope for. I cleaned and rebuilt the carb and had it running by mid-night. I have another old Ariens of similar vintage that has similar issues. It will be interesting to see if it has the same problem. It seemed that the old points, were the issue. Thanks again, for the support. Thanks to Scotty's Ariens site for pointing me to the forum.

Dave


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:goodjob: Dave. The points ignition can be finicky and setting the timing is a test of patience. Glad to hear you were successful.


----------



## Bolens 1000 (Dec 23, 2015)

Got to love the old points and condenser!
Im my opinion they are far superior to todays electronic ignition and alot easier to maintain and diagnose the problems!


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

I will take a solid state ignition any day - different strokes for different folks i guess. Glad you got it going!


----------

